# NYC Marathon



## Puscas (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, I can keep on telling people what I think of their pictures, or I can join in and show some of my own. 

Here are a few I took today. The NYC Marathon passed through Brooklyn, near our house. Enjoy (if not, I always appreciate you taking the time to look at them). 

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9






I know, some (like #8 for example) need editing, but I'm new to all this, so I don't yet know how to do that.

pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 6, 2006)

Teehee, there`s some very funny participants in that NYC marathon  (3 and 4).

I haven't opened all the thumbnails (why did you not post the right-size photo links off Photobucket?), but I think I like how you captured the overall atmosphere/metascenes of the marathon in 6 (good DOF) and 9. 

And I like Photo 7 best here. The autumn feel given by the trees, the houses in the background, and "Jorge" sure looks like HE CAN .


----------



## Puscas (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you LaFoto.



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> (why did you not post the right-size photo links off Photobucket?)


ah yes, good idea...:blushing: 
gonna fix that.



pascal


----------



## iflynething (Nov 21, 2006)

#6.

This is my favorite no holds. I do wish you would have got more of the runners (still out of focus) and just that sign.

That would even look great in black and white and the sign in color.

Great photos though

~Michael~


----------



## DeepSpring (Nov 21, 2006)

hahah 3 and 4 are funny


----------



## Puscas (Nov 21, 2006)

eh well, thanks for reviving this one. And yes, I should have looked for a better position (maybe climb a pole or something) on #6. 


Thank you for your comments.






pascal


----------



## iflynething (Nov 22, 2006)

No I like #6 and what angle it was shot at just wish where was more shown of the runners....still a great picture

~Michael~


----------



## nickfrog (Dec 16, 2006)

Got to agree- 6 is a winner as it tells a story.


----------



## MrMatthieu (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello, sorry I don t see anything interesting in term of photography in your  picture.

N°3 not focused
N°8, N°5 I have no idea what you want to show us.
Sorry my english is too limited ti give you more detailed remarks
If you post to know what people think about this picture, I give you my opinion and hope you take it cool to improve next time

Matthieu


----------



## Puscas (Dec 19, 2006)

MrMatthieu said:
			
		

> Hello, sorry I don t see anything interesting in term of photography in your picture.
> 
> N°3 not focused
> N°8, N°5 I have no idea what you want to show us.
> ...


 
wow, you revived this one just to make me feel bad...lol. No just kidding, I appreciate your comments. It's the 'don't see anything interesting' bit that I can do without. As for the comments: yes, 3 is not in focus. The girl with the hat: I thougt the text did the talking (you obvioulsy don't agree, that's fine) and the colorful one, that's a blanket given to the runners. Maybe it's not clear that this a blanket, but is also shows the distance (in KM and in MI), the places, the event. A detail worth capturing, IMO.




pascal


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Dec 19, 2006)

I like #2 and #6 the best.


----------



## MrMatthieu (Dec 25, 2006)

Puscas said:
			
		

> wow, you revived this one just to make me feel bad...lol. No just kidding, I appreciate your comments. It's the 'don't see anything interesting' bit that I can do without. As for the comments: yes, 3 is not in focus. The girl with the hat: I thougt the text did the talking (you obvioulsy don't agree, that's fine) and the colorful one, that's a blanket given to the runners. Maybe it's not clear that this a blanket, but is also shows the distance (in KM and in MI), the places, the event. A detail worth capturing, IMO.
> 
> pascal


 
Hello 
Sorry, I did not want to be rude, just honnest with I feel about these pictures 
 and if you read again I do not say  'don't see anything interesting'
but 'don't see anything interesting in terms of photography' which has a complete different meaning, at least for me:er: 
I want to say you need to improve:
- picture composition ( do not cut people like on n 4 it hurts  , on n2 give some space to your runner take the picture from below with less sky, these are just small advice that with proctice enable you to improve the quality of your picture)
- light ( to be in front of the sun like on 1)

Pascal do you speak french it could help me to express what I want to tell you :mrgreen: ?

Anyway happy thta you do not take my rude comment too badly, it means you are critic about your picture and that the only way to improve yourself, I think.

Bye
Matthieu


----------



## dhat (Jan 18, 2007)

As photographs in general 1st and the 6th were certainly the best ones here, they had something interesting to look at with a strong composition, especially in the first one. That kind of bold observations are my cup of tea.
Rest of the set didn't do it for me, good start after the first shot turned in to basic snaps of "something funny" or just something too mellow or blurry, nothing wrong with that but the first one had me waiting for more and the motion blur kind of ruins the idea in of few of these pictures! I see what you tried and it really looks promising, the first one really shows what we could see next year?


----------

